
Darknet – A neural network framework written in C and CUDA - ZeljkoS
https://github.com/pjreddie/darknet
======
joshvm
I've used darknet quite a bit over the last few months. I wouldn't recommend
using it for a serious project, unless you happen to need an extremely fast
off-the-shelf object detector. The other exception is if you need a fast
convnet running on a Pi - Tiny Yolo will do about 1.2FPS with an optimised
fork (using nnpack). Other than that you could just buy a Neural Compute
Stick. Yolo itself is pretty great - it's very fast and is accurate enough for
a lot of things.

The original repo isn't really updated, and while AlexyAB's fork is much
improved, it's still a pain to use.

\- If you make mistakes, things fail silently. This is by far the biggest
problem. Train/test is difficult to get right because it's very difficult to
figure out where exactly you've messed up.

\- Support for images is arbitrary. Although you can compile with OpenCV,
there are internal glob functions which simply ignore certain image types (I
had to recompile it with support for TIFF, for example).

\- Bounding boxes are stored in an awkward format, which is easy to get wrong.
It's referenced to the centre of the box, stored as a fraction of the image
width.

\- Logging is very basic. Alexey added a loss graph, but that's about it. If
you restart training from a checkpoint, you only get a loss curve from where
you restarted.

\- Retraining on your own data can seem like dark magic. There's a lot of
"copy this config file and edit these numbers" and if you get it wrong, you've
wasted a day training.

If you need to use Yolo, I'd recommend looking at reimplementations in more
mature frameworks like pytorch (e.g.
[https://eavise.gitlab.io/lightnet/](https://eavise.gitlab.io/lightnet/))

------
therein
Looking at the resume, I noticed I've seen his resume shared on HN before as
an example of an unconventional looking resume.

Anybody remember the resume with the ponies?

[https://pjreddie.com/static/Redmon%20Resume.pdf](https://pjreddie.com/static/Redmon%20Resume.pdf)

~~~
gbear605
Here are a couple instances of it being discussed before:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17500616](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17500616)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15060129](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15060129)

------
petee
The License 'stack' made my morning, thank you:

"THIS SOFTWARE LICENSE IS PROVIDED "ALL CAPS" SO THAT YOU KNOW IT IS SUPER
SERIOUS AND YOU DON'T MESS AROUND WITH COPYRIGHT LAW BECAUSE YOU WILL GET IN
TROUBLE"

~~~
avinassh
The license 'stack' joke because of neural networks?

~~~
petee
no pun was intended; because there is an actual stack of license files for
whatever license you want to pretend applies, as its public domain.

------
cabernal
AlexeyAB's fork [0] has a ton of improvements on the original implementation
linked here.

[0] [https://github.com/AlexeyAB/darknet](https://github.com/AlexeyAB/darknet)

------
syntaxing
FYI, this is the same person(people?) that came out with the YOLO Objection
Detection classfier.I haven't used Darknet before but the Tiny Darknet seems
very interesting and I might use that in the future for my small projeccts

------
esotericn
This is the first I've heard of this project. There are some rather majestic
words and images on that page.

A particular favourite:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOC3huqHrss](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOC3huqHrss)

------
mr_woozy
really, "darknet"? Couldn't have used a better name?

~~~
TomMarius
I think it's a good attempt at redefining a stupid term.

------
wpdev_63
It would be great if these AI/neural frameworks targeted opencl so it would be
platform agnostic. AMD/Intel/Arm makes so very cost effective GPUs that run
everywhere.

------
symlinkk
These commit messages, lol.

~~~
jazoom
Not very useful but since it's his own project he can do whatever he likes. It
looks like he's having fun, which is great. Except his beehive died. That
kinda sucks.

------
lucb1e
That title is very non-descriptive or, at worst, misleading. I thought it
would be about an Internet overlay network or something. Repository's
description is Convolutional Neural Networks, so perhaps the title could be
"Pjreddie/darknet: Convolutional Neural Networks"? (Not sure if pjreddie is
supposed to be well-known, there is probably a reason OP added it to the
title.)

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we've updated the title from “Pjreddie/darknet”.

------
nine_k
> _Darknet is an open source neural network framework written in C and CUDA.
> It is fast, easy to install, and supports CPU and GPU computation._

It apparently lacks any ergonomic scripting language bindings, which makes
experimentation harder (than with tensorflow).

Or, if it does, it should list them right in the readme.

~~~
freeone3000
It's easier to use than CuDNN directly, and not having a python dependency can
be considered a feature.

